# Java-Applet funktioniert nur als Administrator



## jackhammer_joe (16. Mai 2006)

Hi,

habe das komische Phänomen, das ein Java-Applet nur unter meinem Adminaccount funktioniert. Probier ich es mit einem normalen User-Account, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

"Skripting-Fehler" oder so ählnich in der Titelleiste des Pop-Ups.
und drunter als Text: 

_";" erwartet_



Dat wars... muss ich dem User auf irgendwelche Ordner oder sowas Rechte geben? Das is ja eigentlich fast das einzigste, was die beiden Accounts unterscheidet.

Danke für Tipps (oder Lösungen  :lol

mfg
joe  :bae:


----------



## Jockel (16. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht mal das fehlende Semikolon einfügen und dann nochmal probieren?


----------



## Guest (16. Mai 2006)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht mal das fehlende Semikolon einfügen und dann nochmal probieren?



1. unter dem admin gehts. nur weils ein admin account is, erkennt er nicht automatisch fehler  :wink: 

2. is ne aplication von einer webseite. da kann ich nix machen. aber: siehe punkt 1

trotzdem danke.
mfg
joe


----------



## thE_29 (16. Mai 2006)

Kommt auf die Seite jeder hin, dann könnten wirs testen?

Unterschiedliche Browser bzw Versionen von Browser (IE ist sehr fehlertollerant, FF hingegen net)


----------



## Guest (16. Mai 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kommt auf die Seite jeder hin, dann könnten wirs testen?
> 
> Unterschiedliche Browser bzw Versionen von Browser (IE ist sehr fehlertollerant, FF hingegen net)



hi, leider keine öffentliche seite. sonst hätt ich den link schon gepostet.
habs mit ie und ff probiert. bei admin gehen beide bei normalen user keiner...


deshalb hab ich halt gedahc,t das es an den user accounts liegt.


ach ja: xp, neueste java-version runtergeladen.

mfg
joe


----------



## thE_29 (16. Mai 2006)

In der Konsole kommt keine gscheite Fehlermeldung?

Bzw, am Server nachgucken!


----------



## Guest (17. Mai 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In der Konsole kommt keine gscheite Fehlermeldung?
> 
> Bzw, am Server nachgucken!



hat funktioniert.  :applaus: 

hab dem normalen user rechte auf das java verzeichnis, auf das temp-, sun- und java-verzeichnis unter C:\windows ebenfalls. neueste version (nochmal)installiert. unter netzwerkeinstellungen von java den proxy umgangen (hatte ich auch schon zuvor gemacht) und dann gings.


vielleicht gehts auch mit weniger schritten - probier ich vor ort beim user  :bae:


----------

